# Tractor operation training?



## kaygeejay (May 17, 2008)

OK - I'm about to buy a tractor. Reading of the diverse ways a guy can get killed on a tractor has humbled me. Learning on my own seems a risky proposition.
Is there anyplace that offers basic training on farm tractor operations? 
How about a good book to read?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Its not that hard, it is just mainly that if you don't think something isn't safe, don't do it. Plain and simple, It just takes a little bit of useage to get used to. thats all. every time I hear about people getting killed or injured, it is usually cause they tried somthing they shouldn't have or it was faulty eq. Just keep the load low!!!!

It is alot less dangerous than driving a car


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

One place for some really good guidelines are the owner manuals for each piece of equipment you use. Although there is no way to cover all the bases, they do a pretty good job.If you don't understand some of the concepts, study them until you do, or talk to someone who knows, and then use your own brain! Try to be safe, but remember, no matter how you try to be safe, **** happens! Play with fire and you'l get burned!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In addition to reading the dozens of cautions and warnings in the owners manua as waas mentioned, ALWAYS wear your seatbelt AND keep the ROPS bar up when operating the tractor. Be VERY conservative on slopes until you get a good feel for exactly what is the tractor's and YOUR seat of the pants limits. DO NOT disable safety switches and shields. Safety glasses are a good idea when rotary cutting. Gradually approach tasks and be conservative until you get more experience. DO NOT plug real heavy items or small trees out with the 3 point hitch.........use the draw bar. It is mounted below the center of gravity of the tractor axle and it the object being pulled over powers the tractor the tires will just slip. If you pull with the 3 pt. hitch, you run the risk of the tractor torquing over or basically pulling a wheely all the over backwards. 

Here are some video's on tractor safety with respect to roll overs:

http://www.mne.psu.edu/sommer/projects/tractor/tractorFY1/

These videos will CLEARLY show why it is IMPORTANT to use the ROPS AND SEATBELT.


----------



## kaygeejay (May 17, 2008)

I'll answer my own question to some extent. Here is some excellent reading material from the extension service:

Safer tractor operations for home and acreage owners http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE197

Ready or Not? Get Ready with a Tractor Operator Checklist (AE307) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE180 .)

Hand-me-down Hazards: Dangers of Used Equipment (AE309) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE182 .)

Road Safety for Tractors (AE303) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE176 .)

Shortcuts are Shortsighted! or Invest Seconds, Save Lives (AE306) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE179 .)

Get Started on the Right Foot: Dangers of Bypass Starting (AE299) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE173 .)

Lighting and Marking Farm Equipment for Road Travel -- Summary of ASAE Standard S279.10 (AE302) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE175 .)

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) about Rollover Protective Structures (ROPS) (AE304) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE177 .)

Avoid The Invisible Hazard: Know About Soil Shear Lines (AE305) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE178 .)

Safety Tips for Tractor Loading and Towing (AE310) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE183 .)

Safer Tractor Operations for Privately Owned and Operated Farms and Ranches (Circular 1250) (On the Web at: http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/AE196 .)

Now if I can only learn the most important bits first!


----------

